
Ask HN: Are there really over 150,000 SaaS companies? - going_to_800
By this article, there are over 150k unique apps connected to the cloud.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudlock.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;the-explosion-of-apps-27-are-risky&#x2F;
======
wayn3
I'm running 3 on the side. Each could easily sell for $5M down the line.

I have another 3 well researched ideas that can have similar outcomes.

SaaS is super easy when you go niche and aim for the 50k-100k MRR. You don't
have to sell into enterprises to do that. Just have 1k customers paying $100
each. Solve some stupid problem in marketing and you've got yourself a viable
SaaS.

There's no reason why there wouldn't be 100k engineers running a small SaaS on
the side.

~~~
samblr
>> I'm running 3 on the side. Each could easily sell for $5M down the line.

That is cool!

what are your cloud/infrastructure costs vs number of users ? And which cloud
provider are you using ?

~~~
wayn3
All those businesses combined could easily fit on one $40 digitalocean
instance. They are split for business reasons, but the costs are essentially
$0.

~~~
samblr
Cool, $40 is really nothing - what about database servers ? How many max
concurrent queries are made by users.

~~~
wayn3
without saying too much, the businesses all revolve around the fact that
certain ad networks report data in such a way that its not usable by people.

i pull the data once a day and create reports with a cronjob. the server is
idle 99.999993% of the time and peak concurrent queries is 1.

once people buy that service, they quickly realize that although the data is
now presented in such a way that you can gain insights from it, they still
can't do anything with it, because they don't really get math. because of
that, i upsell some data analytics consulting where they basically get my
skype and can ask questions.

there are millions of super low hanging fruit services like that to be
written, if youre willing to allow your TAM to be 1M ARR.

on the consulting side of things, i spend about 5 minutes a day talking to
people, which means that my hourly on that is ridiculous.

------
solomatov
I believe this to be true. There's a large number of products which are used
by small groups of people. For example,
[https://breederoo.com/](https://breederoo.com/)

------
haidrali
[http://fieldzipper.com](http://fieldzipper.com) another SaaS company

